# H&R 88 turkey gun help me!.



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i recently came to own a gun my grandpa had given me... its a H&R model 088 12 ga. shotgun single chambered for a 3 inch full shell.i currently have a recoil pad on it, for it is a hard shooting gun, and a red dot scope on it. he used it, and sucsessfully for hunting turkey, how ever he has since passed on. what is a good turkey load to use for this setup? i know this isint your typical turkey gun, and its not the best set up... but its all i have to work with for right now, so please skip on the jazz about haveing a bad gun and what not for turkey hunting :sniper: ... but its one hell of a hard shooter... :sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The best thing would be to buy a couple of different loads and see what patterns best. There are no absolutes and every gun is different.


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

Really, that's about all you can do, is a couple boxes of ammo from different manufactures, and see how the pattern in a 30" circle. I use Federal #5 shot copper plated shot, and it patterns tight through a full choke barrel. Shotguns and rifles all have an ammo preference, and you have to wring that out to start with, then once you've found what your gun shoots and patterns well, you're in business. I'm not familiar with the model 88, but I'm sure it'll get the job done with the right ammo. I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

BMX all I have is a stevens 12gauge 3inch mag single shot. Not the best gun  but it will kill a turkey


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That sounds like a pretty good gun for right now.
I'd try patterning it with a couple different loads. As a general rule, full chokes usually pattern smaller shot better than heavier pellets. Might try some magnum 5's or 6's in that gun.
Good luck,
Dan


----------

